# A Golden Opportunity (5 year anniversary)



## northgeorgiasportsman

Five years ago today, we were catching monster goldens on the most epic journey I've ever done.  I'm about ready to go back!  After the Smokies trip I just took with @NCHillbilly, it got me thinking.  A lot of guys dream of a trip like this but never do it.  I thought I'd bump this old thread and maybe encourage somebody to start planning their own trip of a lifetime.



Ever since I first saw one on television 20 some years ago, a seed was planted in me to one day catch a golden trout (Oncorhynchus aguabonita).  This is the true, native to the high Sierras golden trout, not the genetic mutation of a rainbow that is sometimes stocked here in the mountains of north Georgia and mistakenly referred to as "golden" trout.  Those are instead, Palomino trout.

I was after the real McCoy. 

The thing about golden trout is that they are pretty rare.  They require a pretty specific habitat to survive, and it is usually only found above the tree line in only a handful of drainages in the Rockies and are therefore, very hard to get to.  They are also treated like a precious secret.  If you think your trout fishing buddies here are protective of their favorite brookie streams, I can promise you, they ain't got nothing on people protecting the locations of golden trout. Hush, hush.  Mum's the word.

So, I unleashed the full power of the internet.  I searched and I scoured and I compared pictures and maps and satellite images and I came up with my best guess as to the location of some of these beauties, and I formulated a plan for getting there. 

So it was that me and my buddy Mike left Georgia the second week of July and pointed my truck west and put the hammer down.  We arrived at the trailhead at roughly 9200ft elevation and eagerly strapped on our packs.  Packs that, though we had carefully planned to keep under 45lbs, each ended up over 50.  We had broken up our hike into two segments.  We hiked about 7 miles the first day and made camp utterly exhausted.  The rough trail and the lack of air had pretty much kicked our butts.  It really brought me to my knees, literally and figuratively.  I spent a lot of time that night asking God for the strength and stamina I would need to tackle the next, more grueling leg of the journey.  I had gotten a glimpse of the waterfall that we would be climbing the next day, and it really took the wind out of my sails.  I began to think I might have bitten off more than I could chew. 

The next morning, we arose early and shouldered our packs.  Whatever altitude sickness I was suffering from had completely taken my appetite and I had to force myself to eat so I would have some energy. 

We hiked on up the trail until we came to the waterfall we needed to climb, and it was even more intimidating standing at the base than it had been the evening before when we saw it from a distance.  It's really a series of falls that drops over 600ft over about a half mile and we would have to climb beside it the whole way.  It was brutal.  It was inhumane while wearing a pack.  But, after a couple hours, we climbed out the top into an unnamed alpine lake.


At the trailhead






Along the trail

























You can see the waterfall that we would need to climb the next day in the distance.  It was a very intimidating scene.






The first of several icy cold creek crossings. 







The base of the waterfall that marked our trail. 






Taking a water break and looking back down the way we had come.  It was steeper than a mule's face. 






Our trail.  And you think the Chattahoochee National Forest is rough...






I'm not joking, this was our path.






And then, all of a sudden, the climb was over!







To be continued...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I knew from hours of studying topo maps and Google Earth that there was a chain of lakes, each connected to the other, stair-stepping down from their snowy sources on the flanks of some 12,000ft peaks.  We hiked up the shores of each lake, continuing upwards until we found a suitable camping spot next to a couple of the very last trees standing before the tree line became totally bare.  

We set up our basecamp at about 10,200 feet.  






The view from camp wasn't bad at all, and even though it was quite cool in the mornings, the mosquitoes were absolutely apocalyptic.  











We couldn't resist the urge to throw a line for much longer, so we strung up our flyrods and got busy.  






And then it happened... Oncorhynchus aguabonita






And it happened again and again and again!
































When hooked, they fight like rainbows and often put on an aerial display.  The colors flashing in the western sun were spectacular.  





















And as amazing as the fishing was 30 yards from our camp, like any good trout fishermen, we wondered what was above those waterfalls behind camp...







To be continued...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

So, we arose the next morning and packed lunch and fishing gear with plans to spend the day exploring above the falls.

And look what we found!  Bigger water and bigger fish!
















We found, as I pretty much expected, that they eat beadhead pheasant tails and elk hair caddis about like any other trout anywhere else in the world.































Beautiful habitat for such beautiful fish!






I was constantly amazed at the variations in pattern, color, and intensity in these fish's colors.  Each one was different from the last.  And each one was absolutely stunning.














































The big fish of the trip.  A female that I figure went right around 20"





I thought I'd show you the coolest part of the day.  I was standing in casting distance of at least 200 trout.  I recorded one school of probably 60 or 70 trout.  To give you an idea of scale, some of those trout you see at the 10 second mark are over 20" long.  Even though we found ourselves slap covered up in fish, they were actually very picky eaters.  I probably had 20 rises and rejections for every hookup.  



And as they say, all good things must come to an end.  We packed up on Thursday, my birthday and began the absolutely agonizing trip all the way back to the truck.  

Some parting shots forever burned into memory.  












We drove back to civilization and caught 5 or 6 hours of sleep before heading home.  I left Wyoming at 9:00am eastern time and cranked the radio to Ozzy's Boneyard and proceeded to drive 23 straight hours and got home this morning.  I'm completely exhausted, but I'm back home with my family and I'm content.  

As awesome as this trip was, I'm not sure I could go back.  It was far and away the most difficult journey I've ever attempted.  It'll take me a few days to recover, but a lifetime to forget.


----------



## Nicodemus

You`ve done something that I wish I could turn back the clock 45 years and do myself. I waited too late, climbed too many power poles, and wore myself out, to reach that dream now, but I can imagine it through your pictures and story. Thank you for that.

I tip my hat to you on a very worthy accomplishment.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Nicodemus said:


> You`ve done something that I wish I could turn back the clock 45 years and do myself. I waited too late, climbed too many power poles, and wore myself out, to reach that dream now, but I can imagine it through your pictures and story. Thank you for that.
> 
> I tip my hat to you on a very worthy accomplishment.



Thank you, good sir.  

It's been a dream for a long, long time and I figured I better do it while I'm able.  Only thing, I almost wasn't able.  It was a serious test of fortitude.


----------



## jigman29

I have fished for specks all my life and have wholeheartedly believed they were the most beautiful of all the trout. I think I may have a new goal in life. Thanks for the pics and the story. Im amazed at the scenery as well.


----------



## jigman29

I have to know. Did you eat any of them? If so, how did they taste?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

jigman29 said:


> I have fished for specks all my life and have wholeheartedly believed they were the most beautiful of all the trout.



I'm with you on that one.  A spawned up speck is about the prettiest of fishes, but these goldens just take loud colors and turn it all the way to 11.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

jigman29 said:


> I have to know. Did you eat any of them? If so, how did they taste?



I couldn't bring myself to do it.  I know it wouldn't have hurt one bit, but they are just so revered, it would have felt wrong.  Besides, a frying pan would have been murder to carry in!


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Dream trip, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Triple C

Great read! Incredible journey!  Good for you and your buddy.  Thx for taking the time to share.


----------



## fishnguy

Awesome sights! Wish I could make that kind of trip.


----------



## GLS

Incredible account and a rewarding effort.  The best part about it is you don't have to do it again.   Gil


----------



## Duff

Wow! What an adventure! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## trad bow

Absolutely the most stunning and beautiful fish I've seen as with the terrain they are located in. I'm in same shape as Nic so I have to do my trips through your pics and story. You did an incredible job with your post. 
Jeff


----------



## jocko755

Stunning pic's  awesome - thanks for the read.


----------



## Stang

*Stunning*

Thanks for sharing! Those fish are absolutely beautiful! Did either of you catch any "regular" colored trout on this trip or were they all golden?
What stands out to me, based on reading a lot of your other posts, is the true appreciation and thankfulness you express in being able to do a trip like this.
Thanks again!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Brother, it just doesn't get any better than that! Beautiful country, and absolutely stunning fish!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Great read. Man what a adventure, those pictures say a lot -- awesome scenery.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Stang said:


> Thanks for sharing! Those fish are absolutely beautiful! Did either of you catch any "regular" colored trout on this trip or were they all golden?
> What stands out to me, based on reading a lot of your other posts, is the true appreciation and thankfulness you express in being able to do a trip like this.
> Thanks again!



We didn't target anything but the goldens.  We actually crossed a few creeks and spooked countless brookies at the crossings, but we never cast to them.  This trip was about one thing, catching golden trout.


----------



## ripplerider

Awesome I'm jealous! Those are probably... no definitely the most beautiful fish I've ever laid eyes on. Maybe someday...


----------



## Tarpfisher

All I can say is WOW... that was an amazing trip!!!

Having just spent a week in Colorado at over 10,000 feet the elevation can sure takes its toll for this southern boy.  I felt like I never could catch my breath.  

You boys did it right!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Tarpfisher said:


> All I can say is WOW... that was an amazing trip!!!
> 
> Having just spent a week in Colorado at over 10,000 feet the elevation can sure takes its toll for this southern boy.  I felt like I never could catch my breath.
> 
> You boys did it right!!!



There's simply no way to train for it.  You can get in good shape here, but when you get into the high country, there's just no way around the fact that there's less oxygen.  You can't cheat it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I couldn't bring myself to do it.  I know it wouldn't have hurt one bit, but they are just so revered, it would have felt wrong.  Besides, a frying pan would have been murder to carry in!



I woulda et one at least.  

A: I am now part golden trout. 
B: They ain't native in Wyoming.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> I woulda et one at least.
> 
> A: I am now part golden trout.
> B: They ain't native in Wyoming.



True, but trout boiled in a jet stove just don't seem right.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

What a great a great write and pics of a gorgeous fish!! Thanks for posting


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> True, but trout boiled in a jet stove just don't seem right.



True dat.


----------



## sasmojoe

Great report and amazing photos. Those fish are beautiful.
There's nothing like targeting a specific species and doing the work to get it done. Congrats


----------



## GLS

NCHillbilly said:


> True dat.


But there's nothing quite as good as pansized fresh trout sauteed in butter in a teflon pie pan over a roaring Svea 123....Ah, the memories....


----------



## ripplerider

Or wrapped in tinfoil and cooked in the coals with a pat of butter and a squirt of lemon juice in the body cavity.


----------



## Nugefan

dang it Brother what a trip , thanks for taking us along ....


----------



## Para Bellum

NGS, that looks like it was an absolute blast.  Roadtrip, hike, camp, fish...  don't get any better.  Congrats to you on makin it happen.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

GLS said:


> But there's nothing quite as good as pansized fresh trout sauteed in butter in a teflon pie pan over a roaring Svea 123....Ah, the memories....





ripplerider said:


> Or wrapped in tinfoil and cooked in the coals with a pat of butter and a squirt of lemon juice in the body cavity.



I don't think you guys realize something.  

I'm the guy that carried a 72lb pack into the Snowbird wilderness because I had to have a giant frying pan to cook up a mess of specks for a group of 8 of us.  

But 5 miles up Snowbird ain't in the same league as 10+ miles at 10,000 feet.  Every ounce, and I mean every single ounce matters in that pack.  

I carried a butane stove for boiling water to cook our Mountain House meals and for boiling water for coffee.  

And the wilderness we were in has a moratorium on campfires, so there goes trout over the coals.  

I guess I could have taken what Hillbilly has taught me and taken some nori seaweed and fixed up some golden trout rolls.


----------



## Killer Kyle

I think that I can say without doubt, that this is the best thread I have ever seen and read in the fly fishing sub-forum. This post literally made me ache inside. That scenery is otherworldly. Iconic of the west. The coloration of those fish is absurd. I think I stand with others when I say that I have always thought a brook trout was quite the gem. But it takes a backseat to the golden. Those loud colors scream. You are not only a skilled outdoorsman, W, you are skilled behind the lens. Outstanding shots. 
I am dying to do execute a trip like this. This is the trip of my dreams (now). 

I'm glad you guys made it back in one piece. Did you see any large mammals while there? I'm sure you could have considered this, but one good alternative for food when you are exerting above the tree line and lose your appetite would be carrying some weight gainer powder. Big macro nutrients and calories, virtually weightless, and doesn't fill the stomach, so it goes down easy (in small quantities) when the appetite isn't the best. 

Thank you for such an incredible read. This post made my week!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Killer Kyle said:


> I think that I can say without doubt, that this is the best thread I have ever seen and read in the fly fishing sub-forum. This post literally made me ache inside. That scenery is otherworldly. Iconic of the west. The coloration of those fish is absurd. I think I stand with others when I say that I have always thought a brook trout was quite the gem. But it takes a backseat to the golden. Those loud colors scream. You are not only a skilled outdoorsman, W, you are skilled behind the lens. Outstanding shots.
> I am dying to do execute a trip like this. This is the trip of my dreams (now).
> 
> I'm glad you guys made it back in one piece. Did you see any large mammals while there? I'm sure you could have considered this, but one good alternative for food when you are exerting above the tree line and lose your appetite would be carrying some weight gainer powder. Big macro nutrients and calories, virtually weightless, and doesn't fill the stomach, so it goes down easy (in small quantities) when the appetite isn't the best.
> 
> Thank you for such an incredible read. This post made my week!!!



Thanks man.  I thought you'd like it.  Never considered weight gainer powder.  I took trail mix, deer jerky, and granola bars to supplement my caloric intake.  


There was elk sign everywhere you stepped, but I'm shocked that we saw not a single one while in the backcountry.  We came within a few steps of a grouse and saw a few mule deer, but that was about it as far as game.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

There is a reason we get on airplanes and fly to the west. Epic pictures my friend. Enjoyed the pictures of the Cutthroats!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Meriwether Mike said:


> There is a reason we get on airplanes and fly to the west. Epic pictures my friend. Enjoyed the pictures of the Cutthroats!



We didn't catch any cutts on this trip.  All goldens.


----------



## Rob

Wow - what a great report and adventure.  This might be the best report and adventure I have ever read - thank you for sharing.


----------



## burtontrout

This is a great read with fantastic pictures. Those fish are very cool looking.
 Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Wow such an amazing trip. It was a pleasure to experience the trip through your words and pictures. I know you had a once in a lifetime experience. It was like we were all there with you. The Golden Trout sure are beautiful. Glad you had such a great time.


----------



## TurkeyH90

One the best trip reports I've ever had the pleasure of viewing. Hats off.


----------



## Browning Slayer

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I couldn't bring myself to do it.  I know it wouldn't have hurt one bit, but they are just so revered, it would have felt wrong.  Besides, a frying pan would have been murder to carry in!



I know the feeling! 

Awesome trip and awesome thread!!!


----------



## bowbuck

As a guy with 7 different cutthroats on my life list I am humbled.  I have made one attempt at catching them transplanted into the wind river range and just didn't have the time and experience at the time to get there.  

Those are gorgeous fish in a gorgeous place. Congrats.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

bowbuck said:


> As a guy with 7 different cutthroats on my life list I am humbled.  I have made one attempt at catching them transplanted into the wind river range and just didn't have the time and experience at the time to get there.
> 
> Those are gorgeous fish in a gorgeous place. Congrats.



Catching 7 of the cutts has probably taken you to some pretty awesome places.  I've only caught 4, the Greenback, Colorado River, West Slope, and Yellowstone.


----------



## bowbuck

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Catching 7 of the cutts has probably taken you to some pretty awesome places.  I've only caught 4, the Greenback, Colorado River, West Slope, and Yellowstone.



I have those along with the snake river, bonneville and rio grande.    With 3 small kids I kinda got out of fishing a whole lot for a while but have been researching a southwestern trip to try and knock off the lathonan, Paiute and maybe Gila and Apache trout.  That would make a good trip.  I love catching wild fish in their native habit where the camouflage they evolved with works.  It's amazing to see a fish blend in with the bottom so well.  On the greys river in Wyoming the snake river cutts look like rocks and then they rise and eat your dry. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I was looking through the pics from the trip and the camera time stamps every photograph.  This was the very first fish we caught.  I still can't believe how beautiful these fish are.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Absolutely stunning scenery and beautiful Golden's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Awesome!  Looks like the Wind River Range.


----------



## It's quality

Amazing story and great read! As I have just started fly fishing 2 years ago, I have decided I want to make a trip like yours. Although I am not experience in my skills yet, I can't wait to develop my skills and take on a journey like this. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tsharp

Thank you for sharing, I enjoyed the photos and story.


----------



## cjones

Wow. Not sure how I missed this when it first came around.

That could be considered a trip of a lifetime! Great pics and great write-up! You basically hit on everything that got me interesting in fly fishing - researching, exploring, getting off the beaten trail to see something with your own eyes that most people only dream about or see in movies.

Thanks for posting.. It gives me a 'reboot' of motivation to do a bigger trip of my own.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

cjones said:


> Wow. Not sure how I missed this when it first came around.
> 
> That could be considered a trip of a lifetime! Great pics and great write-up! You basically hit on everything that got me interesting in fly fishing - researching, exploring, getting off the beaten trail to see something with your own eyes that most people only dream about or see in movies.
> 
> Thanks for posting.. It gives me a 'reboot' of motivation to do a bigger trip of my own.




Don't put it off.  Trips like that don't get any easier with age.


----------



## Band of Brothers

Great adventure!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Bump for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## Dean

Thanks for the bump. brings back a flood of memories for me too on 3 different treks in search of "gold". Years have separated me from those journeys now, and 'just getting there' is more than half the reward as I reflect back....8 hours non-stop bushwacking (no trail, just a Topo map) or 5 hour climb of 3,000'+ elevation gain in only 9/10th's of a mile after an 8 mile hike in from TH......back when my legs were young enough to get me there, it was the trout I was after. But now, again years past, HD Thoreau was correct; "_many men go fishing all their lives without knowing it's not the fish they are after"_


----------



## NCHillbilly

Again, what a trip and adventure! Breathtakingly beautiful trout in a breathtakingly beautiful place. God was just showing out when he painted those fish and made that lake and basin for them to swim in.


----------



## trout maharishi

Good stuff! They are indeed a beautiful fish and you guys caught some dandies. I think I know about where you went. Did you go in from the Bridger Teton side or the Shoshone side? My son worked on trail crews and as a ATV ranger in both. He lived in Lander and Pinedale. We did a couple nice trips, but I needed the help of pack animals and 4 wheelers. The only way I could go now is by helicopter


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Loved this post then and love it now...what a cool experience!!!


----------



## TurkeyH90

Easily one of my top 5 favorite threads of all time!!


----------



## fishmonger

Awesome trip and report! I caught them in California in the Sierras back in the '80s, they are spectacular.


----------



## Geffellz18

Wow-Talk about an expedition and trip of a lifetime.
Thanks for the bump. What an experience all the way around. Beautiful fish in an absolute stunningly beautiful place.
23hr drive straight home-that to me seems to be the craziest part of the whole trip!


----------



## acurasquirrel

Titcomb basin? I’m headed there in a couple weeks.


----------



## FLFly

Like you, I first learned about goldens years ago while on a day hike in a different mountain range in the early 90's. I went back about 5 years later to hunt them out but got snowed out in early September. Trekking another 6 miles deeper and 1,000 feet higher didn't seem like the smart play for a couple of Florida boys. 

When I stumbled on your original post on this site, the fire was rekindled. I poured over your photos and descriptions of the route, and then lucked into a few other bits and pieces elsewhere on the web that convinced me I had the same chain of lakes identified (you will recognize various landmarks in my photos). My 12-yr old son and I, along with two of my work buddies, arrived at the trailhead last August (2021). For a variety of reasons including hail storms, a bad puncture wound sustained by one of my buddies shortly after reaching the top, and an angry moose, we never ventured beyond the second lake. We did however accomplish the primary mission of catching golden trout. Thanks for the great post that inspired me to get off my 50-yr old tail and complete something that I had been daydreaming about for the last 30 years.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

FLFly said:


> Like you, I first learned about goldens years ago while on a day hike in a different mountain range in the early 90's. I went back about 5 years later to hunt them out but got snowed out in early September. Trekking another 6 miles deeper and 1,000 feet higher didn't seem like the smart play for a couple of Florida boys.
> 
> When I stumbled on your original post on this site, the fire was rekindled. I poured over your photos and descriptions of the route, and then lucked into a few other bits and pieces elsewhere on the web that convinced me I had the same chain of lakes identified (you will recognize various landmarks in my photos). My 12-yr old son and I, along with two of my work buddies, arrived at the trailhead last August (2021). For a variety of reasons including hail storms, a bad puncture wound sustained by one of my buddies shortly after reaching the top, and an angry moose, we never ventured beyond the second lake. We did however accomplish the primary mission of catching golden trout. Thanks for the great post that inspired me to get off my 50-yr old tail and complete something that I had been daydreaming about for the last 30 years.
> View attachment 1166581
> 
> View attachment 1166582
> 
> View attachment 1166583
> 
> View attachment 1166580


Man, that's awesome!  I bet there's a story behind a puncture wound and an angry moose...


----------



## almoore

All I can type is WOW!  Thanks for the bump and for the follow-up from FLFly.  Not only are these the prettiest trout I have ever seen but they are so fat and healthy.
Pretty incredible given the harsh environment in which they live. I imagine those lakes are iced over half the year.  At my age, I can only dream.


----------



## pbradley

I wish I had the health to undertake a trip like that. Wasted youth!

Great tale and great pictures; surely, a memory of a lifetime.


----------

